# امن الدوله يهدد مصور عظات ابونا مكارى يونان !!!!



## Nemoo (2 يونيو 2007)

28/05/2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




قام شخصان بزيارة الشخص الذى يصور عظات أبونا مكاري يونان فى منزله، 
وعرفا أنفسهما على أنهما من أمن الدولة وقاما بتهديده لظهور مسلمين فى العظات الإسبوعبة
 لأبونا مكاري يونان
وقام أبونا مكاري على إثر ذلك بمنع الإخوة المسلمين من حضور الصلاة الإسبوعبة
الجدير بالذكر أن أعدادا غفيرة من الإخوة المسلمين إعتادوا على حضور عظات الأب مكاري يونان​ 
شاهد أبونا مكاري يونان وهو يروي تفاصيل ما حدث​ 

شاهد أبونا مكاري يونان وهو يروي تفاصيل ما حدث بالضغط هنا​ 


*Download*



*صلاة الاب مكارى تشفى فتاه مسلمة بنت رجل سنى و الرجل يقبل يد الاب مكارى معترف بمجد المسيح*​ 

*Download​​*​


​


----------



## مونكا (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك يا ابنا ويطول فى عمرك لينا


----------



## مونكا (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انت قديس عصرنا  بيك امن الكثرين بالمسيح


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

رب المجد معاه ويحافظ عليه ​شكرا على الخبر ​


----------

